# Perfect Post Cycle Therapy



## Sicwun88 (Feb 18, 2020)

Would like to see a good protocol for post cycle therapy after a 12 WK cycle of test C, 500 mg a WK, w trenA 75mg EOD, starting WK 4, for 8wks remaining.

Looking to see an example of what to take, when to start chi? How long? How much?


----------



## Jin (Feb 18, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Would like to see a good protocol for post cycle therapy after a 12 WK cycle of test C, 500 mg a WK, w trenA 75mg EOD, starting WK 4, for 8wks remaining.
> 
> Looking to see an example of what to take, when to start chi? How long? How much?



At your age why aren’t you considering trt?

Do you feel good as-is now without exogenous hormones?

more power to you if you do


----------



## CJ (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm a TRT guy, so no experience with PCT.

But I've often read that since nandrolones, like Deca and Tren, are harder to recover from, it's not a bad idea to stop those compounds a few weeks before your Testosterone ends, so those can clear your system a little sooner before starting your pct.

I'm sure others can confirm or debunk this.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 18, 2020)

Perfect pct? More test


----------

